# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  AEG Electrolux ergo Essence 2000Trio (AE2000Trio)

## pas2007

Καλησπέρα. Έχω την σκούπα AEG Electrolux ergo Essence 2000Trio (AE2000Trio) 2000W εδώ και 5 χρόνια και αυτό που κάνει είναι πως όταν την ανάβω ρυθμίζω τις στροφές στο τέρμα και το μοτέρ λειτουργεί σε πολύ χαμηλές στροφές. Όσο περνάει ο χρόνος οι στροφές ανεβαίνουν αυτόματα και μετά από 10 λεπτά περίπου η σκούπα λειτουργεί σε πλήρη ισχύς και χωρίς να κάνει κάτι άλλο παράξενο όπως περιέργοι θόρυβοι ή κάτι άλλο. Με 2 λόγια το μοτέρ στην αρχή ακούγεται να ξεκινάει με πάρα πολύ μικρή ταχύτητα και όσο περνάει ο χρόνος η ταχύτητα αυξάνεται όχι όμως απότομα αλλά σιγά σιγά έως ότου φτάσει στις στροφές που πρέπει. Η σκούπα ρουφάει κανονικά. 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το ποτενσιόμετρο ή ο πυκνωτής στο μοτέρ ή αλλάζεται όλη η πλακέτα; Να είναι καρβουνάκια, χαλασμένο τύλιγμα;
Από αύριο θα την ανοίξω και θα βάλω φωτογραφίες.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## pas2007

20150831_004304.jpg20150831_004208.jpg

Αυτές είναι οι εικόνες από το εσωτερικό της σκούπας.
Θέλω να μου πείτε αν αυτό που φαίνεται πάνω στο μοτέρ με τα βελάκια είναι ο πυκνωτής.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που δείχνεις με τα βελάκια είναι θερμοστάτης και όχι πυκνωτής.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

καλημερα,  φυσιξε το μοτερ ειναι μεσα στην σκονη κ θα εισαι μια χαρα

----------

